# Sismo no Faial 1998



## fablept (9 Jul 2014 às 14:58)

> A 9 de julho de 1998, pelas 5h 19m ocorreu um dos terramotos mais violentos sentidos nos Açores nos últimos 100 anos. Com magnitude 5.9ML e epicentro a apenas 15 km a nordeste da cidade da Horta, este sismo causou 8 mortos, 150 feridos e cerca de 1500 de desalojados, além de grandes prejuízos nas ilhas do Faial e do Pico. Este evento foi sentido em todo o Grupo Central, tendo sido atribuída a intensidade máxima de VIII na região da Ribeirinha, Epalhafatos e Salão.
> 
> Fonte: IPMA





> Na madrugada do dia 9 de Julho um novo capítulo foi adicionado à história trágica das catástrofes naturais nos Açores. Às 05:19h um violento sismo de magnitude 5,8 na escala de Richter, com epicentro localizado a cerca de 16 km a NNE da cidade da Horta, atingia as ilhas do Faial, Pico e S. Jorge, dando origem a uma vasta destruição, provocando 9 mortes, mais de uma centena de feridos e alguns milhares de desalojados. O cenário que surgia ao nascer do dia na ilha do Faial, a mais fortemente danificada, revelava cerca de 1500 casas parcial ou totalmente destruídas, significativos danos materiais ao nível de infra-estruturas básicas como a rede viária, o sistema de abastecimento de água, a rede de distribuição de energia e de comunicações e ainda importantes movimentos de vertente nas arribas litorais, nas escarpas e em zonas de declives mais pronunciados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foi o último sismo em Portugal a causar vítimas. Desde então acredito que novas normas de construção de edifícios venham a minimizar o impacto destes sismos que não são de grande magnitude, mas que devido à sua baixa profundidade e proximidade das ilhas tem sempre possibilidade de gerar grandes estragos.

O sismo principal Ml5.9 foi precedido por um sismo de menor magnitude Ml3.7 cerca de 20 minutos antes, o que provavelmente ajudou a não provocar mais vítimas, pois as pessoas que sentiram o primeiro sismo estariam despertas no momento do sismo principal.
O sismo principal ocorreu às 05:19 (fuso horário?).



> 1998-07-09 05:23 	38,70 	-28,53 	- 	4,1 	NE Faial 	I	Azor 	-
> 1998-07-09 05:19 	38,63 	-28,52 	5 	5,9 	NE Faial 	VIII	Ribeirinha 	-
> 1998-07-09 05:01 	38,64 	-28,55 	12 	3,7 	NE Ribeirinha (Faial) 	II	Horta 	-


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Jul 2014 às 19:37)

Estava na Terceira aquando deste sismo e ainda ontem conversava acerca dele com amigos ... Tinha 13 anos na altura e tenho muitos familiares meus que vivem no Faial onde normalmente passava férias de Verão ... Curiosamente nesse Verão fiquei com o meu Pai na Terceira e não fui para o Faial nessa altura como habitualmente o que fez com que não estivesse na ilha aquando deste forte sismo ... Não senti o sismo por estar a dormir mas lembro-me de me acordarem para ir dormir noutra cama pois tinha ocorrido um forte abalo de terra ... A seguir o meu Pai recebe um telefonema da minha avó que estava aterrorizada ouvindo-se até a voz dela no telemóvel a longa distância do mesmo ... Dizia que tinha sido muito forte e que tinha caído um muro mas ninguém apercebeu-se logo na altura da real amplitude do terramoto ... Ainda tentamos ouvir a rádio mas nenhuma informação foi logo disponibilizada. Somente na manhã do dia 9 é que recordo-me de acordar novamente e ver a casa do meu pai na terra chã repleta de gente que se juntou ali para visualizar as primeiras imagens da RTP Açores da catástrofe e ai deu para perceber já com a luz do dia a real dimensão da tragédia ... Tive a possibilidade de no fim de Agosto ir à ilha do Faial com a minha mãe e demos a volta a ilha e a destruição foi impressionante com as freguesias mais próximas do epicentro completamente destruídas ... Lembro-me também do Largo do Infante repleto de tendas da Protecção civil e de uma ilha em sobressalto permanente ...


----------



## fablept (9 Jul 2018 às 22:28)

Faz hoje 20 anos..

_Sismo de 9 de julho de 1998: 20 anos depois






Na madrugada daquele dia, às 05:19 um violento sismo de magnitude 5,8 na escala de Richter, com epicentro localizado a cerca de 16 km a NNE da cidade da Horta, atingia as ilhas do Faial, Pico e S. Jorge, dando origem a uma vasta destruição, provocando 9 mortes, mais de uma centena de feridos e alguns milhares de desalojados.



A ilha do Faial foi a mais afetada, com cerca de 1500 casas parcial ou totalmente destruídas, danos materiais significativos ao nível de infraestruturas básicas como a rede viária, o sistema de abastecimento de água, a rede de distribuição de energia e de comunicações. Na sequência deste evento ocorreram, ainda, importantes movimentos de vertente nas arribas litorais, nas escarpas e em zonas de declives mais pronunciados.



O CVARG, atual IVAR, participou ativamente nas ações de emergência, de reabilitação e reconstrução desde as primeiras horas do dia 9 de julho, acompanhando a atividade sísmica e avaliando os perigos geológicos associados, fornecendo as informações necessárias às ações do SRPCBA, dos municípios afetados e do Centro de Promoção de Reconstrução (CPR), e respondendo às mais diversas solicitações decorrentes da ansiedade das populações afetadas.



O forte impacto que o terramoto teve na geomorfologia da ilha levou a que as intervenções ao nível quer da reabilitação e recuperação das habitações danificadas, quer da reconstrução e da construção, tivessem em conta uma avaliação dos riscos geológicos. Assim, foi possível introduzir, pela primeira vez, no âmbito do planeamento e do ordenamento do território outras medidas mitigadoras de risco para além das decorrentes da aplicação das normas de construção antissísmica._

_Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


_
A Rtp Açores fez uma pequena reportagem, só amanhã deverá estar disponível na internet.


Telejornal da Rtp 1 no dia do sismo
https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/sismo-nos-acores-2/


----------

